# Nhà cung cấp máy lạnh - điều hòa áp trần chính hãng, giá rẻ nhất quận 5



## lanthanhhaichau (14/3/22)

Bên cạnh những dòng máy lạnh thông dụng hiện nay như: máy lạnh treo tường, máy lạnh âm trần, máy lạnh tủ đứng thì máy lạnh áp trần cũng ngày càng được nhiều người tiêu dùng biết đến và sử dụng rộng rãi. Với những người trong nghề thì đã quá rành về dòng máy này rồi, còn đối với những ai chưa biết về "máy lạnh áp trần là loại máy như thế nào, đặc điểm của nó ra sao và không gian nào phù hợp để lắp đặt?" thì hãy tham khảo bài viết sau đây.







✤ Máy lạnh áp trần là loại máy như thế nào?

- Máy lạnh áp trần (hay còn gọi là điều hòa áp trần) tên tiếng anh là Ceiling air conditioner, thuộc dòng máy lạnh thương mại. Khác với dòng máy lạnh âm trần hay giấu trần được lắp phía trong trần thạch cao thì dàn lạnh áp trần được lắp đặt áp sát vào bề mặt trần nhà.

- Cũng như những dòng máy lạnh khác, máy lạnh áp trần cấu tạo gồm 2 phần cơ bản là dàn lạnh và dàn nóng. Dàn lạnh của sản phẩm này được thiết kế đa dạng, nhiều mẫu mã khác nhau phù hợp với mọi không gian lắp đặt.

- Công suất đa dạng từ 1.5 HP – 7 HP, với mức giá dao động từ 17.600.000 – 46.000.000 VNĐ, tùy vào mỗi thương hiệu cùng công suất nhưng sẽ có giá khác nhau.



✤ Những đặc điểm của máy lạnh áp trần là gì?

1. Thiết kế tinh tế, thẩm mỹ

- Điều hòa áp trần với thiết kế tinh tế, sang trọng mang đến tính thẩm mỹ khá cao cho những không gian sử dụng, tận dụng tối đa được khoảng không gian trống phía trên trần nhà, tạo được điểm nhấn và thẩm mỹ riêng cho căn phòng của bạn.



[IMG]



2. Lắp đặt và bảo dưỡng dễ dàng

- Việc lắp đặt cũng tương tự như máy lạnh treo tường, công đoạn rất nhanh chóng và đơn giản, không đòi hỏi quá cao về trình độ kỹ thuật. Việc vệ sinh và bảo dưỡng máy cũng rất thuận tiện, bạn nên vệ sinh máy khoảng 6 tháng/lần để nâng cao tuổi thọ cho máy.



3. Khả năng làm lạnh tốt

- Do được lắp đặt trên trần cao, nên máy lạnh áp trần có khả năng làm lạnh phòng nhanh, sức gió thổi mạnh, làm mát mọi góc nhỏ của căn phòng. Nếu chẳng may máy bị chảy nước thì cũng không nhỏ nước vào người hay gây ảnh hưởng nhiều cho công việc của những người trong phòng.

- Được trang bị chế độ đảo gió tự động, cửa gió thổi khá rộng giúp phân tán lượng khí xung quanh đều và nhanh chóng, tạo ra những luồng khí mạnh mẽ.

- Máy có 4 chế độ gió: nhẹ, vừa, mạnh và cực mạnh giúp người dùng có thể thoải mái lựa chọn sao cho phù hợp nhất với nhu cầu sử dụng.



4. Khả năng lọc sạch không khí tốt

- Lưới bọc bụi điều hòa áp trần luôn được nâng cấp và cải tiến để nâng cao khả năng làm sạch không khí, được trang bị chế độ lọc vi khuẩn và nấm mốc hiện đại đem đến bầu không khí trong lành hơn, đảm bảo sự an toàn về sức khỏe cho người sử dụng.



5. Các điểm nổi bật khác

- Block của máy lạnh áp trần cực bền, vận hành êm ái, không gây tiếng ồn gây khó chịu cho người dùng.

- Màn hình hiển thị của máy lạnh áp trần bằng đèn led cho ra các thông tin và dữ liệu trong lúc hoạt động. Tính năng hẹn giờ độc đáo cho phép người dùng cài đặt trước khung giờ máy có thể hoạt động.

- Bộ điều khiển dễ dàng sử dụng và tiện dụng, hỗ trợ tối đa cho người dùng tìm hiểu và sử dụng những tính năng, chức năng tự khởi động lại.

- Sản phẩm có 3 chế độ hoạt động: làm lạnh, hút ẩm và quạt.



✤ Không gian phù hợp lắp đặt máy lạnh áp trần

- Tùy thuộc vào nhu cầu thẩm mỹ và không gian diện tích sử dụng của mình mà bạn có thể quyết định có nên lắp đặt máy lạnh áp trần hay không, những không gian thường sử dụng loại máy lạnh này là: căn hộ, biệt thự, văn phòng, công ty, cửa hàng, showroom,… đặc biệt là những không gian trần chết, trần nhà cố định, trần đã đóng la phông hoặc tường cao cấp.

- Với ưu thế về sức mạnh và khả năng phân phối gió thì dòng điều hòa này rất phù hợp cho những không gian rộng, việc làm mát cực nhanh và mạnh nên cung thích hợp cho những nơi đông người qua lại.

- Không chỉ vậy, phòng khách rộng của gia đình cũng có thể lựa chọn dòng máy này. Đặc biệt khi kiểu dáng của dòng sản phẩm này đang dần được cải tiến, chúng sẽ vừa đáp ứng được nhu cầu của gia chủ về công suất, tính năng và yếu tố thẩm mỹ với thiết kế thanh lịch, gọn gàng.



[IMG]



✤ Những thương hiệu máy lạnh áp trần hiện nay

Thanh Hải Châu giới thiệu bạn các thương hiệu máy lạnh áp trần đang có mặt trên thị trường hiện nay như sau:



1. Máy lạnh áp trần Daikin

Sử dụng công nghệ Nhật Bản nhưng được sản xuất tại Thái Lan, thời gian bảo hành lên đến 24 tháng.

→ Link sản phẩm: https://thanhhaichau.com/san-pham/may-lanh-ap-tran?brand=58



2. Máy lạnh áp trần Reetech

Sử dụng công nghệ Nhật Bản nhưng được sản xuất tại Thái Lan, thời gian bảo hành lên đến 24 tháng.

→ Link sản phẩm: https://thanhhaichau.com/san-pham/may-lanh-ap-tran?brand=53



3. Máy lạnh áp trần Toshiba

Sử dụng công nghệ Nhật Bản nhưng được sản xuất tại Thái Lan, thời gian bảo hành lên đến 12 tháng.

→ Link sản phẩm: https://thanhhaichau.com/san-pham/may-lanh-ap-tran?brand=55



4. Máy lạnh áp trần Sumikura

Sử dụng công nghệ Nhật Bản nhưng được sản xuất tại Malaysia, thời gian bảo hành lên đến 12 tháng.

→ Link sản phẩm: https://thanhhaichau.com/san-pham/may-lanh-ap-tran?brand=49



⇒ Nếu cần thêm thông tin nào về sản phẩm, đừng ngần ngại hãy gọi 0911260247 để được Mr Luân tư vấn chi tiết và nhanh nhất.



Điện Lạnh Thanh Hải Châu phân phối hàng chính hãng 100% - Hóa đơn bảo hành đầy đủ - Hỗ trợ giao hàng nhanh chóng miễn phí tại TP. Hồ Chí Minh và các tỉnh thành lân cận. Khách hàng cần đặt mua, thi công lắp đặt với giá thành tốt vui lòng liên hệ trực tiếp để chúng tôi hỗ trợ tư vấn nhanh và nhiệt tình nhất.

CÔNG TY ĐIỆN LẠNH THANH HẢI CHÂU

• Địa chỉ : 109/13A Huỳnh Thị Hai, P. Tân Chánh Hiệp, Q.12, TP HCM
• Email báo giá : infothanhhaichau@gmail.com
• Hotline kỹ thuật : 0911260247 Mr Luân
• Phòng bán hàng : 02822120566 – 0901432183
• Website công ty : thanhhaichau.com



Nguồn tin: https://thanhhaichau.com/thong-tin-...-phu-hop-de-lap-dat-may-lanh-dieu-hoa-ap-tran


----------

